# What food are you guys using for your adult goldens?



## ZoeTheGolden (Aug 11, 2019)

Hey friends!


So, my golden puppy is 20 weeks as of now, and I wanted to start thinking early for what adult foods she should go on! I think at a year I would swap her? What foods do you feed your golden? Thanks!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I stuck with Purina Pro Plan Focus Large Breed Adult chicken and rice. Rukie seems very healthy, loves to run and only poops twice a day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've been feeding Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach, the Salmon formula for over 8 years. My guys have done great on it.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Nature's Variety be natural line, not the grain free and Nature's Variety instinct frozen raw. High levels of meat protein and taurine levels. Started feeding the kibble form 3 months ago, doing amazing and no soy or wheat in the food.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My two big boys are eating Nutro Ultra. 

Baby boy is eating Purina Pro Plan Focus Chicken & Rice (regular, not the large breed). By the time he's 4-5 months old, will switch him to Nutro Ultra too. 

Gotta add, he utterly refused to eat the kibble he came home with. It's an all ages kibble, so rather than waste it, I'm going to mix it in the adult dogs food and let them eat it. 

I switched the baby cold turkey to PP - and his poops have been perfect. <= He still wants the adult dogs food more than his puppy food + I'd rather be just buying one big bag of dog food every month. That said, any time a dog does well on a food, you feel OK leaving them on it a little longer if it comes to that.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I've been feeding Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach, the Salmon formula for over 8 years. My guys have done great on it.



Same here. Shala was eating Pro Plan Adult Chicken and Rice, and doing great, but I switched her to the SSS Salmon about two-three years ago and she thrives on it. Your dog doesn't need to have skin or stomach issues to be on it. I just wanted to switch Shala to a salmon based food for the extra Omegas, and that was my best option. For her, it was a really good choice.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Megora said:


> My two big boys are eating Nutro Ultra.
> 
> Baby boy is eating Purina Pro Plan Focus Chicken & Rice (regular, not the large breed). By the time he's 4-5 months old, will switch him to Nutro Ultra too.
> 
> ...


I guess you don't know that all the the major food companies and overall about 90% of food companies guarantee their food 100%. All you need is the original bag and at least half the bag of food to get a full refund. You just take it back to the place you bought it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> I guess you don't know that all the the major food companies and overall about 90% of food companies guarantee their food 100%. All you need is the original bag and at least half the bag of food to get a full refund. You just take it back to the place you bought it.


I vaguely knew that, but I didn't give that a thought at all. I also had the receipt for the food in my purse + the petstore guarantees the food they sell or full refund. 

I felt that returning a bag of food for $20 or whatever was more annoying than just mixing it in the adult dogs food. It's a good quality food and my other dogs will eat anything. They nommed the mix of food this morning. 

*** Guess I should add, I just bought the small bag because I had been planning to transition to Pro Plan anyway. <= I would have returned a big bag!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Megora said:


> I vaguely knew that, but I didn't give that a thought at all. I also had the receipt for the food in my purse + the petstore guarantees the food they sell or full refund.
> 
> I felt that returning a bag of food for $20 or whatever was more annoying than just mixing it in the adult dogs food. It's a good quality food and my other dogs will eat anything. They nommed the mix of food this morning.



ahh lol ok. Most people don't really know the foods are guaranteed and can return them


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I just switched to Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, Salmon flavor a few months ago. She loves it which surprised me because she had been on the same food since she was 6 months old (she will be 4 in Oct) and i had tried several times switching her over the years (different flavors of the brand she was eating and different brands all together) and she hated everything.


----------



## ZoeTheGolden (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks guys! Been sick so sorry for the late reply!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Focus. Going to do raw 1-2x a week though for them probably this winter. I do currently mix in freeze dried raw w/ their kibble.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Brody turned 8 months on 8/26. We switched him to Purina Pro Plan Focus Large Breed at about 7.5 months. So far so good. He's still a grazer, but he seems to like this food. The attached photo is from our recent RV trip to the Grand Canyon. Brody and Bella traveled 1,400 miles round trip and did great. :smile2:


----------



## goldwhiz (Feb 15, 2019)

Ask the dog food co. when to switch from its puppy food to its adult variety.

My dogs over the years always chowed down eagerly. But since last Fall, no way Jose I am feeding any dog food that's not made & tested according to the WSAVA guidelines. Nutro definitely not the same food (now that GF is all the fad) as what I used to feed. But lovely white bag, the pictured food morsels made it looked delicioud (but um, that's the point). And when I fed it, didn't YET have any recent DCM cases linked to it that I knew of. 
But more than a decade ago, I've since learned & I was shocked, its new lamb diet caused lots of trouble before that taurine problem got fixed.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I fed mine Wellness Complete Health Senior Deboned Chicken & Barley Recipe Dry Dog Food in the last couple of years. I also cooked for him -- usually lean sirloin to go with his regular food.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine have always been fed Primal Raw diets. Because we're lazy, we've opted to splurge on the pre-made patties, but that's costing us about about $10 a DAY to feed two dogs! My partner recently lost her job so we're reconsidering our options. We have started to feed them a limited amount (no more than one meal a day) of Fromm Gold, which I may rotate with some of the other high-quality, grain-inclusive kibbles until they figure out the DCM issue. I still don't like the quality of the ingredients in ProPlan (compared to the quality of the ingredients in the so-called "boutique" foods), though I know MANY people, both on this forum and in "real life," who do feed one of the ProPlan products and who have very healthy dogs, so if we get poor enough I wouldn't rule out feeding PP SSS (again, at least until we have an answer re the DCM) and just trying to add some "real" food to it so my dogs aren't _only _eating a cooked, high-grain product.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

I have been digging. Definitely considered what Maggie’s Voice recommended as I’ve followed his wisdom here in the forums. (Thank you!). I value that research. Doing my own it’s currently in the air to Transition to TLC or Nature’s Variety Be Natural. TLC came my way from a breeder (not my own) and isn’t purchased in stores or through Chewy. Mindful of DCM (taurine and animal based proteins etc) I think it’s a great option. But again between the two as it stands. And since “all life stages” is the case I am considering this within the month or two ahead from currently a large breed puppy food. 

So much valuable info on this forum no matter what you’re feeding I appreciate all the information. I’m a researcher. Not nearly as schooled. LOL. So I deeply appreciate the info I find here.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

TuckersMamma said:


> I have been digging. Definitely considered what Maggie’s Voice recommended as I’ve followed his wisdom here in the forums. (Thank you!). I value that research. Doing my own it’s currently in the air to Transition to TLC or Nature’s Variety Be Natural. TLC came my way from a breeder (not my own) and isn’t purchased in stores or through Chewy. Mindful of DCM (taurine and animal based proteins etc) I think it’s a great option. But again between the two as it stands. And since “all life stages” is the case I am considering this within the month or two ahead from currently a large breed puppy food.
> 
> So much valuable info on this forum no matter what you’re feeding I appreciate all the information. I’m a researcher. Not nearly as schooled. LOL. So I deeply appreciate the info I find here.





I would say keep in mind foods that aren't really mainstream like this TLC (seems like you can only buy it online). I looked at it and from what's on the bag it reads fairly well. The numbers look pretty good (though slightly high on the ash content at 8%. But that is only about a 1/3 of the story with food. A food is only good if it has no excesses or deficiencies in the nutrient profile. We also do not know about the true culprit being the diet related DCM fully yet. That means if you are going to try a food like TLC I would recommend doing a whole blood and plasma taurine test by having your vet pull blood and send it off to UC Davis at about 6 months or so on the food. This way you know there isn't a low taurine cause of DCM at the least. The test is $75 for whole blood and I think around $100 for both if I remember right.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> TuckersMamma said:
> 
> 
> > I have been digging. Definitely considered what Maggie’s Voice recommended as I’ve followed his wisdom here in the forums. (Thank you!). I value that research. Doing my own it’s currently in the air to Transition to TLC or Nature’s Variety Be Natural. TLC came my way from a breeder (not my own) and isn’t purchased in stores or through Chewy. Mindful of DCM (taurine and animal based proteins etc) I think it’s a great option. But again between the two as it stands. And since “all life stages” is the case I am considering this within the month or two ahead from currently a large breed puppy food.
> ...


Agreed. As also was suggested on another source I read about it. We will definitely be doing that to be certain. I read your input on TLC you provided a friend on here. Took it all into account. Tough decision for the Natures Variety you’re using too. In any case we will for sure be on the look for any deficiencies as we try it. Thanks again. Super valued insight.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

We opted to go with 100% pre-made raw (complete and balanced) for both dogs. It's breaking the bank right now but they look and feel great. We are feeding Raw Bistro and Northwest Naturals...….rotating turkey, beef and chicken every day. However, I'm taking both dogs to a health clinic next week which is sponsoring a taurine blood test. Just making sure!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Deborus12 said:


> We opted to go with 100% pre-made raw (complete and balanced) for both dogs. It's breaking the bank right now but they look and feel great. We are feeding Raw Bistro and Northwest Naturals...….rotating turkey, beef and chicken every day. However, I'm taking both dogs to a health clinic next week which is sponsoring a taurine blood test. Just making sure!


A health clinic sponsoring that is a wonderful option !


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

TuckersMamma said:


> A health clinic sponsoring that is a wonderful option !


I should correct myself. It's actually the Fox Valley Dog Training Club which is sponsoring the health clinic at Kane County Fairgrounds.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

@Deborus12 Your pup in the avatar looks like a superhero standing guard! Like "Not on my watch". It looks like he's wearing a cape! hahaha


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

So here is Oscar's odd diet. We were not getting his weight off no matter what combination of Kibble and beef we tried. So we consulted our vet and went down this road:

Ground up chicken backs
Mushroom powder
kelp
hard boiled egg every other day.

He has FINALLY lost four pounds and has buckets of energy. He needs to get down to 74 pounds and we are inching there! Bowel movements are regular and firm, which used to be another problem.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

My 8.5yr old boy Bentley who's allergic to everything under the sun except for pork gets Pure Vita Pork canned food. 1.5 cans per meal = 3 cans per day.
Fruits & veges as his snacks.


Roly my 2 yr old boy gets Zignature pork kibble (only reason hes on pork, is he seems to be gassy with all the other meats except pork), 1.5 cups for Bfast and 1 cup plus 1 small can of Evangers pork can food for dinner. Fruits & veges as his snacks.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

cwag said:


> I stuck with Purina Pro Plan Focus Large Breed Adult chicken and rice. Rukie seems very healthy, loves to run and only poops twice a day.




Ditto!![emoji1360][emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Update on Brody's food...So after 2 months on Purina Pro Plan Focus, and after sending messages to several people on this forum for their helpful thoughts and suggestions, I have switched Brody to Purina Prop Plan Sport. I realize changing foods can create digestives issues, so I have been keeping a close watch on the Brody boy to make sure he is handling the change to yet another food, ok. I was told that if he still seemed temperamental with his food, PPP Sport should be a food he will like. Sure enough, he seems to really love this food. *He now eats every bite and is no longer grazing. * No digestive issues and he handled the transition very well. I think we may have finally found the food he really likes.


----------



## Montysmom (May 14, 2018)

*Food*

I have been feeding Purina Pro Plan Sport. I also use a supplement on the food “Nupro”. Gives him a great shiny coat and seems to take care of skin/allergy problems.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

ZoeTheGolden said:


> Hey friends!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And if you guys can also add how many cups a day you feed them as well[emoji1317][emoji175][emoji252]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

